# Oil question



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

Ok, I've finally got the hang of this. I put this thread in the wrong place. Please forgive my redundancy! (I'm new to the car, but to posting threads as well)

One more time:

I've been reading on this forum many members that swear by using synthetic oil but only after break in. I bought a GTO recently and put just 1500 miles on her. This car has the Mobil 1 synthetic oil that all LS2's ship with. Should I change it to a regular oil and then go through the break in process again before switching back to synthetic? If so, which oil should I use and for how many more miles?

Please advise me, many here are well versed in all of this and I'm new to it all. It's my first new car, I don't want to screw it up! Thanks for all your input.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, unless I am wrong they don't actually have Mobil 1, they have a synthetic blend... which my service writer told me was slightly different stuff. Of course, I have heard others say that it's just a GM part # for Mobil 1 :willy: So, short answer: I don't know. I know I ran the GM stuff for the first two oil changes (2500 and 5000 respectively) and then switched to real Mobil 1.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Keep using Mobil 1. 

If the car "needed" regular oil for break-in, regular oil would have been put in it from the git go, followed by an advisory requiring a switch to Mobil 1 afterwards.

If keeping Mobil 1 in the car and not using regular oil would foul something up, then most of us are in trouble.

Besides, I like others leave the dealership change the oil, and if it was necessary to use regular oil then they'd a made the switches and told us why. The owners manual states nothing of this anyway.*


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...and Porsche, Chevrolet, Pontiac, Chrysler, etcetera, etcetera, etcetera would be paying out a LOT in warranty repairs...Mobil 1 here...used in 2001 Corvette, 2002 Avalanche, 2005 Mazda 6s and GTO...no worries yet...
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...and Aston Martin...and Mercedes Benz/AMG...and Cadillac...
Bill


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

I just changed my oil, and just put regular Mobil 1 in it. You don't have to put synthetic oil in till the engine is broke in good, like 10,000 miles or so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

*Oil*

I just purchased a pre owned GTO a few weeks ago and the dealer told me they just put Mobile 1 when they got it . I used AMSOIL in my Subaru


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Keep using Mobil 1.
> 
> If the car "needed" regular oil for break-in, regular oil would have been put in it from the git go, followed by an advisory requiring a switch to Mobil 1 afterwards.
> 
> ...


No kidding. Tolerances are much different in modern motors than they were 30-40 years ago and the break in procedure is not as long and as extensive as it used to be.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

fiddler_red said:


> I've been reading on this forum many members that swear by using synthetic oil but only after break in. I bought a GTO recently and put just 1500 miles on her. This car has the Mobil 1 synthetic oil that all LS2's ship with. Should I change it to a regular oil and then go through the break in process again before switching back to synthetic? If so, which oil should I use and for how many more miles?


Check your owner's manual. I believe it specifies an oil meeting GM Standard 4718M. It takes a synthetic to meet this standard, though not all synthetics do meet it.

I've got an 06 CTS-V and just did my first oil change in it today. I took a used oil analysis sample of the used dealer installed oil and will ship it to Blackstone for analysis tomorrow. I'm interested to see how the motor has broken in which may help answer your question.

I replaced the oil with AMSOIL Series 2000 0w30. :cheers


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*oil etc*

Thanks for the reply. I went to the amsoil website. I will consider using it in the future. 

I'd be curious to hear how your original oil analysis turned out. 

The CTS-V is incredible. Congrats on your new car


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

fiddler_red said:


> Thanks for the reply. I went to the amsoil website. I will consider using it in the future.
> 
> I'd be curious to hear how your original oil analysis turned out.
> 
> The CTS-V is incredible. Congrats on your new car


My pleasure and thanks. I've been having fun with the CTS-V. Taking all my willpower not to take it to the track. :cheers 

If you do consider trying AMSOIL, please drop me a PM so I can hook you up with a AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program membership which will save about 25% on retail pricing.

I'll post up my oil results when I get it back.

In the meantime, here are a few others from my customers cars which show what you can learn from used oil analysis reports:
Used Oil Analysis Comparison: German Castrol 0w30 vs AMSOIL Series 2000 0w30
Corvette C5 Used Oil Analysis Report – AMSOIL SAE Synthetic 10w30
:cheers


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

Speaking of oil changes. I stopped by my neighborhood Pontiac dealer here in Tacoma... $100.00 for a (synthetic) oil change. $8.00 more if you want them to check the other fluids.... WFT? My Chevy dealer just did an oil change on my C6 for $60.00. Time to start doing oil changes at home I guess!

Roper


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

or take you GTO to the Chevy dealer...
Bill


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

silversport said:


> or take you GTO to the Chevy dealer...
> Bill


In my area, if it came down to an LS2 issue, I would trust the Chevy dealer more than the Pontiac one. Only because there are a lot more Corvettes on the road than there are GTO's.

Pontiac service is so ignorant on this car it should be a crime.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO Roper said:


> Speaking of oil changes. I stopped by my neighborhood Pontiac dealer here in Tacoma... $100.00 for a (synthetic) oil change. $8.00 more if you want them to check the other fluids.... WFT? My Chevy dealer just did an oil change on my C6 for $60.00. Time to start doing oil changes at home I guess!
> 
> Roper


*If this outfit hoses their customers by charging this for a simple oil change, imagine how they are screwing their customers with other services.

John Q. Public in the area needs to know of the bastardly charges of this outfit.

As I stated previous.... I take my own oil and filter in and the dealer does the change. 14.99 labor. FYI*


----------

